# 1996 yamaha 25hp



## berger (Feb 29, 2012)

just wondering if this is a good buy it says it was just serviced, new plugs, carb cleaned, lower unit completely redone, new gaskets, new seals, and whole lower unit resealed the pic of the motor looks good the paint isnt bad or none of that but thats just looks does this sound like it would be worth $1000- $1200


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 29, 2012)

The asking price for the 1996 Yamaha 25 HP (assuming good running condition) seems reasonable to me.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Average price for that motor. See if you can get a compression reading.


----------



## berger (Feb 29, 2012)

ok what should the compression reading be on one of those motors about 125psi oh and how do u go about getting a compression reading on those from a boat shop


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you see receipts for the work done?


----------



## berger (Feb 29, 2012)

smart man didnt think of that and ill have to ask and see its for sale on a classifieds thing i have to wait on a reply to a email


----------



## turbotodd (Feb 29, 2012)

single carb or twin carb? I think the mid 90's were about the end of the single carb (C25) motors so it "could" be either one. The twin carb is the sweetheart of the two. But the C25 has a bigger engine (more displacement)...seems like it's the same CC as the C30 was.

If it's a twin carb and it runs good, good compression (110-125 on both cylinders), and the foot is not torn up, it's worth every penny. Decent ones are going for $1800-$2200 out here in duck paradise.


----------



## berger (Mar 1, 2012)

this is the pic of the motor


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 3, 2012)

That is a C25. 

Single carb twin cylinder (500cc or thereabouts). It was a "cheap" 25 HP from back in the day. For a long time, Yamaha offered 3 different 25's. One (and the most popular) was the 25ESH, which was twin cylinder (395cc) twin carb, could be had in electric or manual start, short or long shaft and had oil injection up unti IIRC, 2004 or 2005. Then they were 100:1 premix. Then there was the C25 which was a price fighter 25. Long or short shaft. 90% were manual start but there were some electric start versions too. Rougher running, 50:1 only, a little louder. It was cheap and competed with Mariner/Mercury and OMC. Then there was the 25MSHU2 and 25MSHV3. Both were 3 cylinder manual start only but popular with guys who like to go fast. Can be modded to around 80 HP give or take. I've seen one on a dyno make 85 HP but they were spinning it close to 9,000 RPM. Sounded wicked.

Anyway...that picture is of the C25. It wasn't as nice as the oil injected 25's but they are ok. Still a reliable Yamaha outboard. Very simple and not much ever goes wrong with them due to their simplicity. Same powerhead as a C30, if I remember correctly. Carbs different and tuner (muffler) different.

I wouldn't give much more than $1000 for a NICE C25 electric start and probably $800 for a manual start. It's just not as sought after as the oil injected or later model 25 was; but nonetheless they're good motors. 

Compression should be right around 125 psi on both cylinders.

Seems like I've seen that pic on Craigslist a while back. Might have been another one. If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's been for sale for a good while, IIRC.


----------



## berger (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for all the info but i had no replys from this seller so i found a 2004 nissan 4 stroke 15hp he wants 1250 and the motor is absolutley clean and new looking what do you guys think about this 4 stroke


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a bad price for a 4 stroke, but it's only 15 hp. I'm not a fan of Nissan/Tohatsu just because I have very little experience with them. Seem to be decent motors though. A little noisier than what I'm used to (yamaha). Offer him $1000 cash and see if he goes for it. That'd be all I'd pay for a 15 even if it's 4 stroke. Maintenance is key. Needs records of oil changes and that sort. Figure on servicing it right away, just like any used motor. Impeller included.


----------



## berger (Mar 8, 2012)

my new motor, well new to me


----------

